# Smashed habitation door



## 109538 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,
I took a left hand corner too tight and smashed the hab door, trim & frame on my Swift Kon Tiki 640/6 'P' 1997. Does anyone know where I can get spares?
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Mortgagesteve said:


> Hi,
> I took a left hand corner too tight and smashed the hab door, trim & frame on my Swift Kon Tiki 640/6 'P' 1997. Does anyone know where I can get spares?
> Thanks in advance.
> Steve


Hi Steve,

You could try phoning Ian in my parts dept, but dont hold your breath as its now 11 years old.

It may be repairable but you dont say where you are in the UK

REgards and Good Luck

Peter


----------



## 109538 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Peter - I will call him tomorrow.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Smashed swift door*

Hello,

Give Charles & son in Pool a call (Jackie or Steve) they have a huge stock of non current parts. they have a web site but I can't tell the address, on a very slow dongel.

Les.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Smashed swift door*

Hello,

Give Charles & son in Pool a call (Jackie or Steve) they have a huge stock of non current parts. they have a web site but I can't tell the address, on a very slow dongel.

Les.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Smashed swift door*



fransgrandad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Give Charles & son in Pool a call (Jackie or Steve) they have a huge stock of non current parts. they have a web site but I can't tell the address, on a very slow dongel.
> 
> Les.


It's here http://www.charlesandson.co.uk/contact.htm

Don


----------

